# Parker Jotter Ballpoint Modifications



## Crashmph (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I was looking at the Parker Jotter Ballpoint Pen and Pencil set of a co-worker today:biggrin:.  I really like how well the click mechanics of the pen functions and the pencil is not to bad as well.  Here is a link to what I am looking at.

Of course I took it apart to look at how it was assembled.  Looks like I can just turn a new bottom section for the pen and use the completed "cap" end with the click mechanism and the clip.  My access to taps and dies are very limited at the moment so I will have to buy something. 

From what I have been able to find out, the barrels in the picture are from a ball point (top) and a mechanical pencil (bottom).  Does anyone have any clue what the tap and die size is for the this pen and pencil?  

From what I have been able to find out, the barrels in the picture are from a ballpoint (top) and a mechanical pencil (bottom).:redface:

Michael


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 17, 2012)

Quick question:
Are, "...the barrels in the picture are from a ball point (top) and a mechanical pencil (bottom)..."?

jk

Interesting idea. I've always liked the Parker Jotter, and while I've owned the plastic version, I personally prefer the stainless steel version. 

On reading this thread I pulled out my SS Jotter that and taking another look at it am noticing that the click mechanism is pretty stout. I can see why you want to make a pen/pencil around it. I'd be interested in seeing how one can use just the click mechanism (may have to look into that once my current "to do" list is finished some time in the next ten or so years) to base a pen around. 

Then again, the more I look at mine, the more I think there is a certain simplistic elegance to it. 

Sorry I can help you with the tap sizes.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 17, 2012)

Just to clarify what I was intending to say...

The top barrel in the picture is for the Click Ballpoint and the bottom barrel in the picture is for the mechanical pencil.


----------



## Jerboyd (Dec 16, 2019)

Did you find anything out about turning the lower barrel.  I'm interested in doing the same.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Dec 18, 2019)

Following along in hopes someone might know the answer.  In any event, you can get a cheap thread gauge (Amazon, less than $15), and with some calipers figure out the appropriate die to get to cut the correct threads.  From my reading about Parker fountain pens it seems they used various oddball threading patterns over the years.  Interesting that the pen and pencil barrels use such different threads; must have been separate design/engineering teams working on them.

My dad always used Parker Jotter pens back in the 60s and that was my preference too a long time ago.  They weren't very expensive back then, but they seem to be crazily priced these days.


----------

